# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Hilfs-Netzwerk gegen die Folgen der Zwei-Klassen-Medizin

## RuStra

Das wollte ich schon länger vorschlagen:

Wir sollten den Aufbau eines Hilf-Netzwerkes zur Abmilderung der Folgen der Zwei-Klassen-Medizin als notwendig ins Auge fassen. Unmittelbare Hilfe, damit diejenigen, die es sich selbst nicht leisten können, auch gewisse wichtige diagnostische Untersuchungen und gewisse wirksame, aber von der GKV nicht übernommene Therapien bekommen können.

Es gab neulich die WDR-Dokumentation

Todkrank und abgeschrieben
Zwei-Klassen-Medizin in Deutschland
Ein Film von
Jan Schmitt und Marcel Kolvenbach

Bei
Gertrud.Nippen@WDR.DE
kann man sich das Manuskript anfordern.

Das Sterben der Julia Längsfeld - so hätte man den Film auch betiteln können, es ist zum Verzweifeln und macht unheimlich wütend. Neben zwei anderen Beispielen stirbt diese Patientin, weil sie eine wirksame Therapie nicht bekommt. Punkt. Medizin-Realität in Deutschland.

Ein Unterschied zum Krebs:
PK-Patienten in Deutschland können sterben oder früher sterben, weil sie wirksame Therapien nicht bekommen; und, weil sie Therapien bekommen, deren zerstörerische Wirkung unterschätzt wurde.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## JosefJ

Hallo Rudolf,

ich stimme Dir zu: wir müssen eine menschenunwürdige Zwei-Klassen-Medizin verhindern. 
Der gesetzlich Versicherte sollte gestärkt werden nach dem Motto: Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe
a) mit der Bereitstellung eines im Medizinrecht spezialisierten Rechtsanwaltes (durch den BPS ?), der mit Rat (und evtl. auch mit Tat) den Kontakt zur Krankenkasse effektiver machen könnte z. B. nach den Richtlinien des Off Label Use.
b) als Verband könnte der BPS auf die Benachteiligung der gesetzlich Versicherten nicht nur in den dafür vorgesehenen Gremien hinweisen sondern auch gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit (Medien etc.), so wie es dankenswerterweise einzelne Sender, Professoren oder auch andere Selbsthilfeorganisationen schon tun. 
c) der BPS sollte sinnvolle, aber für den Prostatakrebs nicht zugelassene Medikamente mit Unterstützung seiner Ärzte im Beirat in den gemeinsamen Bundesausschuss als Off Label Use Medikamente einbringen z. B.
Ketokonazol
COX 2 Hemmer
frühzeitige Taxoterechemo
Leukine
Aromatasehemmer wie das nicht mehr erhältliche Orimeten als Vermeidung einer 2. Therapie mit Casodex
USPIO
PET-CT 
etc. etc. etc.

Viele Grüße, Rudolf,

Sepp

----------


## JosefJ

Hallo Rudolf und ein Hallo an alle gesundheitspolitisch interessierte Kollegen,

heute, den 18. 10. 06 um 21.45 sendet die ARD einen Bericht mit dem Titel: "Verlierer und Gewinner im Gesundheitspoker". Da soll es auch um die Benachteiligung der gesetzlich Versicherten in der Krebstherapie gehen -bin  gespannt auf den Inhalt.
Viele Grüße

Josef

----------

